# Living Dead Dolls



## Fan Figures (Jul 16, 2009)

Got plenty of them. Want the link?


----------



## thegizz (Apr 16, 2010)

are you selling them 
and yes i would like the link


----------



## WLRay (May 13, 2006)

Look at his location......and he has been banned for over 6 months.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

What is a living dead doll?


----------



## WLRay (May 13, 2006)

Living Dead Dolls are by Mezco....


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Pretty creepy,I don't play with dolls.


----------



## scrambler81 (May 3, 2006)

Personally, I prefer TeddyScares.


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

My local Hastings has them as well.
Just a head's up.

George


----------



## nikkoo (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't play with dolls


----------

